# Ashley's First Gator (Zone 6)



## jwool (Sep 23, 2010)

After three long nights of hunting, Ashley finally connected with this 8ft gator.  Im am very proud of her for making a great shot on this gator, which made my job of getting it into the boat much easier.  Now all she can think about is getting a purse made out of it.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice Gator! Three nights, man been there and done that, a gator like that makes it all worth while! Great job!!


----------



## JTMontana (Sep 23, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

Ought to make one pretty purse


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 23, 2010)

*You go girl.*

Way to stick with it and making that great shoot. 

    Gator hunting anit hard, but anit easy ether.  

                Congrats on the purse.   frydaddy40


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats nice gator


----------

